# Megapixel Monster



## Dave Maciak (Sep 11, 2020)

Just read on line---a 3,200 plus megapixel sensor installed (or about to) in an observatory.  Said to be able to pick up the image of a golf ball at 15 miles.
In another article Nikon and Canon said to be trying to build a DSLR with the same power!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 11, 2020)

I can barely see a golf ball at 3 feet at the end of my clubs.  In fact due to the rough on courses, I barely see any of my golf balls


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 11, 2020)

California Scientists Build A Camera To Take Pictures Of Huge Swath Of Sky


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 11, 2020)

Dave Maciak said:


> In another article Nikon and Canon said to be trying to build a DSLR with the same power!


And the royal family think the paparazzi are bad _now!_


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 11, 2020)

...and you think it takes a long time to process *your* raw images.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 11, 2020)

Would that be 3.2 terapixel?


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 11, 2020)

...but does it shoot 8K video?


----------

